# Best boat trip to the BVI's from St. John



## smitte2 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,

A group of 4 of us will be in St. John May 21 - May 28 and want to take a boat trip / excursion to the BVI's.  I see lots of choices out there such as Stormy Petral, Nauti Nymph and etc.  Was hoping the trip included a real good
snorkel stop.

Any recommendations?

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 13, 2006)

I have to tell you we have gone on some more independent day trips and they are hit or miss--one the boat was so sold it was scary. We always come back to the one out of the Westin where we stay--it is clean, polite and they take you to a nice spot to snorkel--it is a day trip to Jost.  We are leaving in a week and my brother plans to dive so if he is pleased with his trip will post when we return on May 1.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 13, 2006)

Check-out the VINOW BBS - (google VINOW) - lot's of trip reports discussing ways to get from STJ/STT and the BVI - there are a few popular places to go (e.g. The Baths, Jost Van Dyke) - there is a public ferry to JVD and Totola - but their departure times are pretty early for getting back.  The Ferry schedules/costs are on VINOW. Plus you need to go through Immigration/Customs which can eat into your time.  They are cheaper than taking private charters.

With Private charters you pay $20pp and the Immigration/Customs is taken care of.  There is one charter that a few people mention that I am considering checking out - New Horizans II.  It is $135pp + $20pp for Immigration/Customs (plus tip) - seems costly, but I understand that you get a full-day out of it, and can get a lot more time in.  NHII goes to like 4 places.

How much does the Westin charter cost?  Where does it take you?

We plan to be there in mid-June.  We plan to arrive in STT and take a taxi to Red Hook and the ferry to Cruz Bay - where we will pick up a 4WD and then drive to the Westin.  Versus, taking the Westin ferry - do you have thoughts on this?


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 13, 2006)

The Westin ferry is what we always take--we get our bags at airport carousels and never see them again until we get to our villa--it is a nice ferry not crowded etc.   I think you can only take it if you are staying at the Westin.  As to their day trip I think it is about $75 per person plus the customs fee in cash.  You have a continental breakfast, drinks all day and they stop at one snorkel site based on weather and all gear is provided--then lunch at Foxy's and a stop also at the beach at the "Soggy dollar bar".  It is an all day trip and although we are chartering our own power cat for 5 days while there this time I think it is a great trip to get a taste of the BVI--from which you will only want more--as evidenced by our upcoming stay at the Westin to include our boat charter!!


----------



## caribbean (Apr 14, 2006)

I have taken the ferry from STT over to Tortola as well as JVD with no problem. I can also highly recommend the "Limnos" day trips. They go out of STT, but stop in STJ to pick up passengers on the way. They have a nice all day trip over to the Baths with snorkle stops at the caves at Norman Island and one other location. Included lunch and drinks.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 14, 2006)

Interesting info.
The problem I have with taking the regular ferry to the BVI is that it comes back way too early.  I have been to Tortola/Virgin Gorda while I was bareboat sailing (way back in 91).  So I would like to take my loved one there (The Baths at least) - I missed JVD before - so I would like to get there also.
The rest of the time - we plan to explore STJ. 

I am staying at the Westin, but don't have the need to go back/forth to STT, and I am picking up a 4WD in Cruz Bay - so I figured to just take a taxi to Red Hook and ferry to Cruz Bay - pick-up car and drive to the Westin.  It is way less expensive - although that is not the driving force.  I am still open to it - if I can get to the car rental in Cruz Bay.

We are only taking one-bag each so I don't expect much of an issue.  Last time we had diving and sailing gear - so direct service would have been nice - we took taxi/ferry to West End - it was a hassle - (and hot...) - especially after travelling/partying all night from SF...  lol

Does the Westin day trip go to The Baths?  What time do they return?

Thanks for the info on the Limnos day trips - I have also seen them recommended,  What do they charge?  Does the boat have good space (not crowded yet big enough)?


----------



## caribbean (Apr 14, 2006)

The Limnos boats are nice with both covered and uncovered seating areas. Can't begin to remember how much they cost as it has been a couple of years. But it was well worth it. I have been on them 3 times, all good experiences. I spent a lot of one trip right up front, talking to the Captain and he even diverted from his normal path, at my request, and went around on the other side of a couple of the islands so we could see something different.


----------



## POJ7 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi,

We did Stormy Petral last year and it was great.  They do a very nice job pointing out interesting things, help with customs at BVI and guide you through the Baths at Virgin Gorda.  We're planning to go with them again.


----------



## katsgarden (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.traveltalkonline.com/

Check out the above web sight. It's has tons of information, but I warn you, you might get addicted to it!  Especially, if your going to the US/BVI's.


----------



## mabelline7 (Apr 16, 2006)

The day trip from the Westin is through Cruz Bay Watersports to the Baths and is a great day trip at about $125 per person, leaves about 9am and returns about 4pm includes some munchies, snorkel gear and they take you to the Baths to explore and then to a great snorkle spot.  Well worth the $.  We were going to rent a boat for ourselves, chartered for the entire day which costs about $1400 and includes munchies, snorkle gear and a stop at all the diffent  beaches on the island too...  It's all good


----------

